# premiere: 2 videos in einen bild



## keen (6. Dezember 2007)

möchte in premiere zwei videos nebeineinander in einen film zusammenfassen (so wie z.b. bei den serien bei lost/24/..)
-> wie gehts das? thx


----------



## chmee (6. Dezember 2007)

Schau mal in der Tutorials-Sektion ganz unten:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/videoschnitt-tutorials/

mfg chmee


----------



## keen (6. Dezember 2007)

vielen dank


----------

